# Please help me to find a trainer



## redtango (Apr 7, 2009)

I just got a 4 month male. had it for a month already. it is starting to get disobedient. almost house broke. i heard good things about dog trainers and i would like to try it out. i kind like the idea of a boarding school, where i leave the dog for 2 weeks and they will train him. any suggestions?

I live in Manhattan NY,

thanks a lot!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Please expand on what you mean about the pup "starting to get disobedient"? If he's not yet obedience trained and therefore doesn't know what commands mean or what behavior is expected of him, how can he be disobedient?

Getting involved in training is a very good idea. Good training is important for EVERY dog, but large working breeds like GSDs even moreso than others.

Boarding school training however is not something I would recommend. Having an obedient dog is much more than him just knowing a set of commands. It requires a relationship between dog and owner, and BOTH dog and owner learning how to communicate with one another. This is only accomplished if the owner is trained alongside the dog. Send a dog to boarding school and it will be obedient to the trainer it has bonded with and has learned how to communicate with, but that is not going to necessarily transfer over to you once he comes home, no matter how much such schools claim it will. You must be trained too. 

If you go to training with your dog you'll not only develop that relationship and communication skills with him, but you'll have more oversight into his training to ensure that training is fair and fun and he is not subjected to absuive training methods. If you send him away that is all out of your control and you have no idea if he is being treated well and if the training methods are fair or not.

Also, training is not just a 2 week course, or 8 week course, or 6 month course. It is a lifelong thing that dog and owner must engage in together in order to keep their communication going, relationship strong and make sure the dog remains polished in his obedience skills. This also requires the owner being trained to know what to do, not just the dog.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

How come on the 7th of this month you were asking about pups?If you have had the dog for a month it doesn't add up.
My opinion if you are for real and I apologize if you are, is to read up on training and take it to classes where you are involved with the training.Board and trains are not good for most animals IMO.


----------



## redtango (Apr 7, 2009)

Thank you for the comments! Liang Liang is not well trained yet. i taught it sit, and that's probably it. it pulls on the leash, but a crazy amount. it bits my shoes when i m not home, and try to mussle with me a little when ever things don't go his way. this might make him sound like a bad dog, and me a bad owner, but we are really not. he is pretty sweet most of the times. i just want to start early and prevent all the aggression he might develop. 

any recommendation on dog trainers or training courses around NY???

thanks a LOT


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

What makes you think he will be aggressive?? My dog did the same things and she is as sweet as pie.


----------



## redtango (Apr 7, 2009)

Liang Liang is 4 month, i had it when it was 3 month old. and i m very serious about getting him trained, either with me or throught a boarding school. 

please help me find a good trainer!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Why do you keep referring to him as IT.It has a name and deserves to be called by it,Liang Liang.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Training is as much for the owner as for the pup. Boarding your dog out for training is a bad idea, you are the one who neds to learn the techniques for training and engaging properly with your pup. Working with him will help with the bonding process.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm not anywhere new New York, but start visiting some of these places without your dog. See if they use positive training, which means either clickers or treats and lots of praise. No, physical forcing of a dog to do something. If they don't let you come and watch, then stay away, because they are probably trying to hide something. 
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=dog+training+nyc&aq=f&oq=

Also, start practicing NILIF, immediately. This web site will explain everything.
http://k9deb.com/nilif.htm

Once you start training your dog, both of you will have a much more fulfilling life. You never know, you might decide to start showing your dog in Rally, Obedience, or whatever. 

And stay away from the boot camps where they take your dog away from you. Most likely they are using harsh methods that can ruin your dog. 

Good luck and have fun!


----------

